# Ok, I tried Bj's push block...



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I still have a few finishing touches to do to it. Need to attach some sandpaper to the face to help hold the material in place. There are a few... ummm.... mistakes made but, I think it will work, (I hope).  

Bob, I'll toss in a few pics of the fence I was telling you about.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You did a great job   on the push block  

I did play with the one picture ( more light so I could get a good look at it)
That should work great on the OP router table 

I would suggest you cut the boards on the fence at 10 deg. on both, in the center, that way you can make some inserts that just to slip into place for as zero setup (chip breaker) and to block the black hole behind the bit...plus it will help the vac.system work better...



======



Hamlin said:


> I still have a few finishing touches to do to it. Need to attach some sandpaper to the face to help hold the material in place. There are a few... ummm.... mistakes made but, I think it will work, (I hope).
> 
> Bob, I'll toss in a few pics of the fence I was telling you about.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Ken, Bob will be proud 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Bob,
Thanks Corey,

Not sure why that 1 photo turned out so dark.  Thanks for brightening it up. 
Fortunitely, the MDF mounted on that fence are beveled, haven't checked the angle on them though. I understand what you mean about closing up the hole to help with the vac. Thankfully, those pieces are adjustable and closes around the router bit. This kinda helps with the vac-setup. 

Oh and Bob, did ya notice the knob?    Thanks for the hints with those.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The bevel should be 10 deg. But you may not have the support behind to support that type of cut (because of the short stroke of the slots in the front of the fence ) if that's the case a T & G joint works well ,,I use both type on my router tables... 
see bleow

"did ya notice the knob? " = yep sure did , easy stuff right and it will save you tons of money  plus you can make them any size you want.. 


========




Hamlin said:


> Thanks Bob,
> Thanks Corey,
> 
> Not sure why that 1 photo turned out so dark.  Thanks for brightening it up.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, I have 2 fences that I salvaged from some drill press tables, lots of T-slots in them. I'd like to turn them into router fences, I think I can convert them over using your method there. I'll have to take a pic of one and send it to you in private to see what you think.


----------

